# Eventually retiring to our place in Nevada



## sancho_p (Jul 14, 2009)

We bought a condo in Las Vegas earlier this year. We are up to date with our county taxes, HOA fees, electricity, gas and sewage charges. We have over $15000 in a Bank of America account in our names.

My wife's sister is now an American citizen, having married an American 18 years ago, and having lived in the USA ever since. She took out her citizenship two years ago 

Our plan for our condo is to use it as a holiday home until we come to retire (say 8 years time) and then sell up here in the UK and retire to our condo.

SO...........with our existing ownership of property, US Bank Account, family connections, and we will be self sufficient money-wise in retirement, .........

how easy (or otherwise) will it be to move permanently to LV?


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

sancho_p said:


> We bought a condo in Las Vegas earlier this year. We are up to date with our county taxes, HOA fees, electricity, gas and sewage charges. We have over $15000 in a Bank of America account in our names.
> 
> My wife's sister is now an American citizen, having married an American 18 years ago, and having lived in the USA ever since. She took out her citizenship two years ago
> 
> ...


Good morning

I am far from an expert on this but I did not want your posting to disappear over the page!

I believe your wife can obtain a visa on the back of her sisters citizenship. However it can take up to 12 years as there is a waiting list. I am unsure of how your own status would come into the picture.

The holiday home and bank account do not help with a visa. We have similar but still have to go thought the I-130 visa process as sponsored by our daughter.

This is a somewhat incomplete answer but it gives you a general idea before someone smarter than I comes along!

Best wishes to you


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

sancho_p said:


> We bought a condo in Las Vegas earlier this year. We are up to date with our county taxes, HOA fees, electricity, gas and sewage charges. We have over $15000 in a Bank of America account in our names.
> 
> My wife's sister is now an American citizen, having married an American 18 years ago, and having lived in the USA ever since. She took out her citizenship two years ago
> 
> ...


Its around a 12 year wait

Visa Bulletin for August 2009
Then of course you have to think of Medical Insurance ...that frightening enough and of course any changes to Immigration rules which will come eventually


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

What Coolbadger and Davis said.


----------



## sancho_p (Jul 14, 2009)

............12 years......................wow......................think we better get this started asap!!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

sancho_p said:


> ............12 years......................wow......................think we better get this started asap!!


Get her to file the I-130.

Legislation, of course, may change in your favor or away from it while you're waiting. It wouldn't surprise me if sibling sponsorship was for the chopping block in the forthcoming immigration bill.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Get her to file the I-130.
> 
> Legislation, of course, may change in your favor or away from it while you're waiting. It wouldn't surprise me if sibling sponsorship was for the chopping block in the forthcoming immigration bill.


3rd and 4th suggested here ...
Five Million waiting on Family Visas | Center for Immigration Studies


----------

